# Bostitch palm nailer PN100K



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I was hoping to find a manual for you but could not. Here is the link to the bostitch web site.

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...UCT&PARTNUMBER=PN100K&SDesc=Impact+Nailer+Kit


----------

